# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  The Quantum Wellness Device

## Upstairs

I find it hard to believe that people still fall for these instant medical cures. I guess that when you are desperate you'll grab onto anything. For the last two years or so these so called Quantum Wellness Devices have made their way to South Africa after it had been banned in the USA and Canada. 

It is a diagnostic machine that is supposed to measure the frequency of your cells. It will detect any sick/ defective cells. Now if this was such a wonderful invention you'd find one in every medical practise. It is a scam. Read the following.http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthre...ellness-device. 

I think it works on the same principle as those weight loss machines of the seventies or the so-called pain reliever by that post office tech. It is a generator that gives you a mild shock. I remember building something similar in the electronics class as an apprentice.

Don't waste your time. Rather eat healthier.

----------


## adrianh

> Or the so called pain reliever by the post office tech...


Be careful to mix issues. The post office tech dude designed a modified version of TENS unit. TENS units work extremely well, I can vouch for it having used one for a very long time for headaches. I got mine for R100 off Cash Convertors.

Eating healthy is great but its no cure all.

----------

